# DAM Quick A-Head



## dodo12 (10. November 2009)

Moin Jungs und Mädels. 
Wisst ihr irgendetwas über die DAM Quick A-Head?
Ich habe gehört, dass die erst 2010 rauskommt, stimmt das?
Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Infos?:m
Danke schonmal für die Antworten!
Grüße. Dominik!


----------



## Fury87 (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Die kann man jetzt schon bekommen!

Aber die steht nur im 2010 Katalog von Dam! |rolleyes


----------



## dodo12 (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Aso, ja, hat die denn schonmal jemand in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## slowhand (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Hi Dodo,

Du kannst Dir die neuen Rollen auf der DAM-Website anschauen, die haben schon auf 2010 aktualisiert. Und einige Online-Shops haben sie auch schon im Programm.
Finde die Rolle auch sehr interessant. Schau Dir auch mal die neue Quick "M"-Reihe an, teuer, aber scheint super zu sein.
DAM ist wieder im Kommen, was Qualität und Design angeht. Hatte einige Zeit die Quick 3000 von 2009 hier, welche ich komplett zerlegt habe. Das sind Materialien und Verarbeitung, wovon Shimano im Moment nur träumen kann...


----------



## Algon (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



slowhand schrieb:


> DAM ist wieder im Kommen, was Qualität und Design angeht. Hatte einige Zeit die Quick 3000 von 2009 hier, welche ich komplett zerlegt habe. Das sind Materialien und Verarbeitung, wovon Shimano im Moment nur träumen kann...


na,na..... warten wir´s mal ab.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## slowhand (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Algon schrieb:


> na,na..... warten wir´s mal ab.|rolleyes
> 
> MfG Algon



Warum abwarten? Ich hatte die Quick hier und habe sie bis ins letzte Teil zerlegt. Alles top! Wenn ich da sehe, daß Shimano bis hin zur Twin Power Zink-Guss-Getriebe verbaut... So eine Shimano mit Zinkgetriebe habe ich auch im Einsatz, in Form einer Seido 3000. Also zum Kurs einer Twin Power käme mir sowas nicht an die Rute...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Aso, ja, hat die denn schonmal jemand in der Hand gehabt?


 

Nicht nur in der Hand gehabt,ich fische sie seit einigen Wochen. Ein echter Hammer für Weitenjäger.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ist es die da?


----------



## Algon (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



slowhand schrieb:


> Warum abwarten? Ich hatte die Quick hier und habe sie bis ins letzte Teil zerlegt. Alles top!


Wie lange bzw wie oft hast diese Rolle den vorher gefischt?
Über das Design lässt sich aber streiten, mir gefällt es nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## dodo12 (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nicht nur in der Hand gehabt,ich fische sie seit einigen Wochen. Ein echter Hammer für Weitenjäger.#6
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Danke für die Antworten! 
Mit welcher Rolle lässt sich die A-Head denn vergleichen, von den Eigenschaften und dem Lauf her?


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> Mit welcher Rolle lässt sich die A-Head denn vergleichen, von den Eigenschaften und dem Lauf her?


 

Vergleichen lässt sie sich nach meinen Erfahrungen wohl
mit keiner anderen aktuellen Rolle. Der Spulenhub ist für die Schnurfassung äußerst gering,dagegen der Spulendurch-
messer gewaltig.Von der "Leichtlauffähigkeit" kann ich keinen
Vergleich beisteuern,da ich nur Daiwas der gehobenen Klasse
(Infinity Q,Certate;Branzino) fische.Die DAM läuft in diesem 
ungleichen Rennen natürlich auch Preisbedingt eine ganze
Hausnummer hinterher.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jason V (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



slowhand schrieb:


> Warum abwarten? Ich hatte die Quick hier und habe sie bis ins letzte Teil zerlegt. Alles top! Wenn ich da sehe, daß Shimano bis hin zur Twin Power Zink-Guss-Getriebe verbaut... So eine Shimano mit Zinkgetriebe habe ich auch im Einsatz, in Form einer Seido 3000. Also zum Kurs einer Twin Power käme mir sowas nicht an die Rute...


 
Hallo!
Hast Du schon Probleme mit dem besagten Zinkgetriebe gehabt?
Es wurde ja schon viel orakelt, bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Zinkgetriebe. Von zerstörten Getrieben hab ich aber noch nichts gehört.
Ich fische selber die TP FC, auch öfter an der Elbe. Ich kann ebenfalls noch nichts von irgendwelchen Nachteilen berichten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Jason V schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hast Du schon Probleme mit dem besagten Zinkgetriebe gehabt?
> Es wurde ja schon viel orakelt, bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Zinkgetriebe. Von zerstörten Getrieben hab ich aber noch nichts gehört.
> Ich fische selber die TP FC, auch öfter an der Elbe. Ich kann ebenfalls noch nichts von irgendwelchen Nachteilen berichten.


 



Die Rolle ist seit ca. 3 Monaten auf dem Markt.Wären in dieser Zeit Probleme mit dem Getriebe aufgetreten,so wäre
sie bestimmt wieder aus dem Verkauf zurück gezogen
worden.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jason V (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist seit ca. 3 Monaten auf dem Markt.Wären in dieser Zeit Probleme mit dem Getriebe aufgetreten,so wäre
> sie bestimmt wieder aus dem Verkauf zurück gezogen
> worden.:m
> 
> ...


Die Twinpower FC ist erst seit 3 Monaten auf dem Markt?


----------



## slowhand (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Jason V schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hast Du schon Probleme mit dem besagten Zinkgetriebe gehabt?
> Es wurde ja schon viel orakelt, bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Zinkgetriebe. Von zerstörten Getrieben hab ich aber noch nichts gehört.
> Ich fische selber die TP FC, auch öfter an der Elbe. Ich kann ebenfalls noch nichts von irgendwelchen Nachteilen berichten.



Nein, Probleme hatte ich noch keine, aber der Lauf der Rolle ist schon deutlich leichter geworden. Und nicht im positiven Sinn. Das "satte" Gefühl wird weniger, dafür läuft die Rolle einfach "lockerer", auf Dauer rechne ich mit zu viel Spiel. Das ist in der Klasse der Seido auch ok, aber Shimano verbaut das Getriebe von der Exage bis zur TP... Finde ich seltsam, zumal die Japan-TP kein Zinkgetriebe verpasst bekommen hat.
Bei Daiwa gibt's bereits ab der Exceler ein gefrästes Alu/Bronze-Getriebe!


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



			
				Jason V;2715241[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]Die Twinpower FC ist erst seit 3 Monaten auf dem Markt?


[/COLOR]


Mein Post bezog sich auf die DAM, wie man auch ohne 
allzu große Mühe hätte feststellen können.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jason V (10. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Mein Post bezog sich auf die DAM, wie man auch ohne
> ...


 Hm, ne irgendwie nicht... Aber gut


----------



## hans albers (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

moin...

sieht interssant aus , die rolle.
vor allem dürfte sie einigen anderen rollen 
an wurfweite überlegen sein..

mal näher beobachten

greetz
lars


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Naja so neu ist das Spulendesign auch wieder nicht. Cormoran hatte vor paar Jahren was ähnliches im Programm


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ich persöhnlich finde den Preis von rund 160€ ein wenig happig, das Weitwurfsystem soll angeblich bessere Wurfweiten versprechen, das fast wie beim Daiwa ABS System, soll auch weitere Würfe versprechen, ich komme genauso weit damit.

Für den Preis kaufe ich mir lieber eine Daiwa Exceller (Plus), Shimano Stradic FC oder die neue Rarenium...


----------



## hans albers (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

moin...

der preis uv.preisempfehlung des herstellers

ich denke ,
die wird mitte nächsten jahres mind.1/3 weniger kosten...:q

im übrigen glaube ich,
die hält n büschn mehr aus als die cormoran modelle

greetz
lars


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

DAM ist eh die beste Marke.
Fische seit 1990 schon DAM Sachen und nie Probleme mit irgendwas gehabt, ausser mit den Kampfbremsrollen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



			
				LahnDöbel;2715923[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]DAM ist eh die beste Marke.*[/COLOR]
> Fische seit 1990 schon DAM Sachen und nie Probleme mit irgendwas gehabt, ausser mit den Kampfbremsrollen.


 


Dürfte wohl eine rein subjektive Meinung sein.|bigeyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angelpfeife (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> DAM ist eh die beste Marke.
> Fische seit 1990 schon DAM Sachen und nie Probleme mit irgendwas gehabt, ausser mit den Kampfbremsrollen.


Oh wei, jetzt darfst du dich in keinem Shimanothread mehr blicken lassen:q.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (11. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Oh wei, jetzt darfst du dich in keinem Shimanothread mehr blicken lassen:q.


 


:m


Mal ehrlich:
DAM Rollen (Ich meine Spinnrollen) sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus, haben alle so ziemlich die gleiche Ausstattung, die gleichen Namen nur im Preis sind sie anders.|kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Nachtrag: Cormoran hat das Spulendesign immer noch im Programm als Corcast Modellreihe


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Cormoran hat das Spulendesign immer noch im Programm als Corcast Modellreihe


 


Schau dir die DAM in 400er Größe mal in Natura an.
Da wirst du schon andere Proportionen entdecken.:m
Noch eine kleine Ergänzung: Spulendurchmesser an der
Abwurfkante schlappe 63mm.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Algon (13. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> DAM ist eh die beste Marke.


ja,* DAM*als. 

MfG Algon


----------



## dodo12 (13. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Okay, danke für die Antworten!
Also ich habe ja die Wahl zwischen Technium, Stradic, Quick A Head. Die drei habe ich mir rausgesucht. Ich habe gerade vor mir eine 4000er Stradic FB liegen,  leider nur ausgeliehen! Die Rolle gefällt mir super und man liest ja auch nur gutes über die. Die Rolle muss aber nächstes Jahr 2 Wochen lang Salzwasser abkönnen, und das tut die Stradic ja. Bei der A-Head, wird ja in der Beschreibung gesagt, Salzwasserbeständig. Nur wie soll man "beständig" definieren? Ist die vollkommen, Salzwassertüchtig?
Grüße. Dominik


----------



## bobbl (13. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Die A Head hat laut Katalog ein wasserdicht abgedichtetes Getriebe.
Sowas ist natürlich super, weil eben dann auch kein Salz ins Innere gelangen kann.
Wie sich das bei der Stradic verhält weiß ich nicht.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ab den Stradics (oder auch ab Technium) sind die Rollen mit einer Wasserfesten Bremse ausgestattet, welche das Eindringen von Salz(wasser) und Sand verhindern.
Die genannten Shimanorollen sollten kein Problem mit Salz bekommen, wenn man sie auch abspühlt.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine alte Shimano Aero Stradic, welche vorher von Zottelbärchen Steffen (der hier im Forum ist) auch im Salzwasser verwendet wurde, und heute immernoch im Salzwasser verwendet wird, ohne Probleme.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dodo12 (13. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Aso, stimmt, habe ich auch ebend gelesen!
Ach, bei der Stradic ist das Kein Ding. Es gibt soviele Mefo- und Dorschangler, die auf die Stardics schwören, die sind wie fürs Salzwasserspinnen gemacht!


----------



## dodo12 (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Sonst weiß keiner mehr was über die Rolle? 
Jede Info ist viel Wert!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Sonst weiß keiner mehr was über die Rolle?
> Jede Info ist viel Wert!


 

Kannst du dir vorstellen,das diese Rolle dem allermeisten
Anglern noch unbekannt ist.Ist ja noch Flammneu auf dem deutschen Markt.In Dänemark habe ich sie allerdings im Frühsommer im Laden gesehen.Dürften also noch keine 
wirklich aussagekräftigen Meinungen über die Rolle im Umlauf
sein.

Gruß
Jürrgen |wavey:


----------



## dodo12 (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Hattest du die Rolle denn in dem Laden in Dänemark auch in der Hand?
ie war die so! Läuft die Leicht? Läuft die Schwer an? Ist iwo Spiel oder so?
Grüße. Oddy!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Hattest du die Rolle denn in dem Laden in Dänemark auch in der Hand?
> ie war die so! Läuft die Leicht? Läuft die Schwer an? Ist iwo Spiel oder so?
> Grüße. Oddy!


 

Schau mal Beitrag Nr. 13 an.Da werden deine Fragen
beantwortet.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dodo12 (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Okay, bei 13 wird mir lange nicht so viel erklärt wie in Beitrag 11, aber ist egal! ;P
Trotzdem Danke! 
Beste Grüße aus dem verregnetem Münsterland!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Okay, bei 13 wird mir lange nicht so viel erklärt wie in Beitrag 11, aber ist egal! ;P
> Trotzdem Danke!
> Beste Grüße aus dem verregnetem Münsterland!


 

Hast Recht,Fehler von mir.Meinte auch die 11.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## dodo12 (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Kein Ding! 
Den Beitrag Hatte ich auch ganz übersehen! 
Aber es wird warsch daraus hinauslaufen, das sich mir 2 Stardics bestelle, da die einfach "Kampferprobter" sind und denen Salzwasser auch rein gar nichts ausmacht. Nur eine Frage bleibt noch offen: 4000er Stradic FC oder FB?! Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Ich habe gehört, das die FC etwas klappriger sien soll, als die FB?! Stimmt das? vllt. hat ja einer den direkten Vergleich zwischen der FB und der FC?


----------



## welsfaenger (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

ich würde für deine Zwecke sicherlich auch noch die ABU Sorön in Betracht ziehen. Die Rolle ist noch ein wenig stabiler als die Stradic und Salzwasser bereitet der Rolle auch keine Probleme. Zudem ist sie noch ein paar Taler preiswerter und hat weniger Verschleißerscheinungen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

...dafür hat die Stradic ein Wormshaft, wesshalb die Schnurverlegung perfekt ist!
Stradic FC is nicht klapprig o.Ä. gefällt mir sogar besser, mit der neuen Spule, Desing, ect.

Und es gibt nur noch wenig Shops, wo es eine FB gibt.


----------



## dodo12 (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ja echt?!
Vom Design her spricht die mich auch sehr, sehr an! 
Und läuft genauso, oder sogar besser?
Klappert die irgendwo, oder hat die iwo Spiel?


----------



## welsfaenger (15. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

na gut, die STradic hat´n Wormshaft, aber auch die Schnurverlegung bei der Sorön ist perfekt. Auf jeden Fall genauso perfekt wie bei meiner Aspire.
Zudem dürfte das Getriebe der Sorön deutlich kräftiger und unempfindlicher sein.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Sorön ist eine nette Rolle, aber Stradic gefällt mir persöhnlich besser.
Ich kenne niemanden, dem eine Stradic kapute gegangen ist, dafür aber zwei, denen eine Sorön :-D

Klappern tut die Stradic FC nirgends, mich stört persöhnlich nur die hohe Übersetzung etwas, dafür kann man mit der Doppelkurbel meiner Meinung nach besser Zupfer mit der Rolle machen (durch schnellen ankurbeln).
Vorallem besitzt die Stradic so einen Gummiring unter dem Rotor, welcher beim Bügelöffnen eingedrückt wird, dadurch wird man nie ein ungewolltes Bügelumklappen beim Wurf haben!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dodo12 (16. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ja, mir gefällt die Stardic auch!
Man liest auch wirklich bis auf die hohe Anlaufkraft die man aufbringen muss, und die hohe Übersetzung, nur gutes! Und die fischen ja wirklich total viele, auch professionelle Angler! 
Es wird daurauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mir 2 Stradics hole! *Zum Glück ist bald Weihnachten* xD
Grüße. Dominik


----------



## Algon (16. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Hallo,

eine Doppelkurbel ist für ein absolutes k.o. Kriterium.
Das andere Ende der Kurbel geht MIR beim spinnen immer unters T-Shirt oder Jacke, macht kein Spaß.

MfG Algon


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Doppelkurbel ist für ein absolutes k.o. Kriterium.
> Das andere Ende der Kurbel geht MIR beim spinnen immer unters T-Shirt oder Jacke, macht kein Spaß.
> ...


 


Man muss ja nicht gleich mit seinem Tackle rumkuscheln...


----------



## Algon (16. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht gleich mit seinem Tackle rumkuscheln...


.....das Tackle kuscheln mit mir, es will mir an die Wäsche.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

so, habe gerade eine A-head vor mir liegen. Muß sagen macht einen recht guten Eindruck, ist aber irgendwie "anders" als alle anderen Rollen. 
Von den reinen Eigenschaften wie Laufgefühl, Bremse, Verarbeitung macht die Rolle einen wirklich ordentlichen Eindruck. Für das bezahlte Geld (69,-) ein absoluter Schnapper.
Werde heute abend die Rolle mal bespulen und ein paar Probewürde machen, mal sehen ob die gute wirklich bessere Wurfweiten erzielt.
Grüsse.

PS: habe gesten neim Dealer meines Vertrauens mal die neue Rarenium und die neue TwinPower in der Hand gehabt. Schmucke Röllechen mit einem seidenweichen Lauf. Aber irgendwie sind die mir schon fast zu leicht und zu filligran.


----------



## hans albers (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

..moin..

ja ,
lass mal hören,wie sie sich so macht
interessiert mich auch..

aber 69,- bezahlt, 
das ist ja mehr als die hälfte 
weniger als katalogpreis...|kopfkrat

greetz
lars


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

ebay macht´s möglich. War eine Ahead in der Auktion mit einem Startpreis von 69 €. habe dann mal spaßeshalber 71 € als maximalgebot 8 Std. vor Schluß eingegeben und tatsächlich, es gab keinen anderen Bieter. Eigentlich brauche ich keine neue Rolle und eigentlich war das auch mehr aus "Spaß" aber nun gut, für 69 € sag ich mal nicht nein.

Grüsse


----------



## cyberpeter (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Hallo Welsfänger,

hat Du schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der A-Head bzgl. der Schnurverlegung, Einstellung der Bremse und Laufeigenschaften im Vergleich zu Rollen der "gleichen" Preisklasse wie z.B. Technium, Sorön oder Stradic.

Gruß Peter


----------



## hans albers (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



> für 69 € sag ich mal nicht nein




nee, das verstehe ich...

greetz
lars


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

werde die Tage die Rolle mal am Wasser testen, muß erst noch bespulen. 
Werde dann drüber berichten. 
Vom ersten Eindruck müssen sich die Laufeigenschaften nicht hinter denen einer Sorön oder einer Shimano <200 verstecken. Aber das heißt noch nix, erstmal abwarten.
Erstaunlich ist das "gefühlte" Gewicht. Subjektiv fühlt sich die Rolle eher nach 250 als nach 310 gr. an. Das liegt wahrscheinlich an diesem "seltsamen" Design. Naja, bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt wie sie sich so am Wasser schlägt.


----------



## cyberpeter (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> werde die Tage die Rolle mal am Wasser testen, muß erst noch bespulen.
> Werde dann drüber berichten.
> Vom ersten Eindruck müssen sich die Laufeigenschaften nicht hinter denen einer Sorön oder einer Shimano <200 verstecken. Aber das heißt noch nix, erstmal abwarten.
> Erstaunlich ist das "gefühlte" Gewicht. Subjektiv fühlt sich die Rolle eher nach 250 als nach 310 gr. an. Das liegt wahrscheinlich an diesem "seltsamen" Design. Naja, bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt wie sie sich so am Wasser schlägt.



Da bin ich wirklich gespannt wie sich die Rolle schlägt, vorallem auf die Schnurverlegung und auf die Wurfweite... 

Die kleinste (100er) aus der Serie wäre wie geschaffen fürs Sbiro- und leichte Spinnangeln. Nur 203g, aber aufgrund der viel größeren Spule zu vergleichbar schweren Rollen müßte sie eigentlich eine gute Wurfweite erzielen was bei kleinen Rollen ja oft das Manko ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## dodo12 (17. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ist ja schön zu hören, dass es nun welche gibt, die sie fischen! 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr nachher etwas zum Verhalten der Rolle beim Fischen sagen könntet! Grüße. Dominik!


----------



## dodo12 (19. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Moin leuts! 
Ich bekomme jetzt "nur" die Technium 4000 FB nicht die STradic FC! Kann ich denn nächstes Jahr im Sommer auch mit der Technium bedenkenlos 2 Wochen lang in der Ostsee auf Hornhecht angeln? Natürlich ohne Salzwasser-Vollbad. Das müsste doch gehen, oder? 
Grüße. Dominik


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Klaro geht das, Technium ist auch ne tolle Rolle zum Meeresangeln 
Größe 4000 ist eigendlich perfekt wenn es auf Horni& Mefo geht, lässt sich auch super Einsetzen auf dem Kutter auf Dorsch oder auf Hecht.

Jetzt noch ne Power Pro rauf und los ans Wasser! 

Gruß, Jochen.


----------



## dodo12 (19. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Okay, danke! 
Fischst du die auch auf horni oder Meefo, oder warum weißt du das? 
Grüße. Dominik


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Jop, tuhe ich, auch fürs Pilken nehme ich sie an meiner leichten Rute, sonst aber meine Shimano Sahara!

Ich hab ziemlich viele Rollen, die ich trotz manchmal vergleichbaren Größen immer nur für verschiedenes Verwende 

Aber mit der Technium bist du gut beraten!


gruß, Jochen


----------



## dodo12 (20. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Okay, danke!


----------



## dodo12 (22. November 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Es wird jetzt übrigends eine 4000er Stradic FB !  DIe kann ich nächmlich für 110€ Neu bekommen!  Danke für euere brilliante und schnelle Hilfe! 
Grüße. Dominik

**closed**


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Hallo,

hat jemand zwischenzeitlich Erfahrungen mit der DAM Quick A-Head gemacht - mir geht es vorallem um die Wurfweite.


Die Spule ist sehr groß aber auch sehr tief weshalb ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin ob die Rolle wirklich so hohe Wurfweiten erzielen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

So, waren heute zu zweitam Wasser. Ich fischte eine ABU Suisho mit 20-50 gr. wg mit einer ABU Sorön STX 40, mein Bruder eine ABU Fantasista Yabai mit 20-70 gr. WG und der DAM A-Head. Normalerweise werfe ich ein wenig weiter als er, aber diesmal hat er den "Weitwurftest" gewonnen. An beiden Ruten ähnlich große GuFis (11 cm) mit 18gr. Köpfen montiert. Ich erreichte so um die 60-70 Meter, er kam durhweg 5 Meter weiter. Somit dürfte sich das Design der Rolle eher positiv auf die Wurfweite ausweisen.
Was aber noch viel schlimmer, beim allersten Wurftest habe ich den Köder relativ schnell eingeholt, da ein Baum vom Grund hochragt, und schon nach ein paar Meter hatte ich ein Mördereinstieg. Dürfte wohl ein dreistelliger Hecht gewesen sein, auf jeden Fall bog sich die Suisho imHalbkreis und ich konnte ein paar sehr starke Kopfstösse merken.
Ähnlich wie bei meinem 31pfd. im Mai diesen Jahres. Leider hat der Haken nicht gepackt, und das ganze war relativ schnell beendet.

Grüße


----------



## ironworker (29. September 2010)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Hallo zusammen.

Hat denn schon einer die Quick A-Head Baitcastversion gefischt? (Ich meine nicht nur 2 Stunden) Kann mir jemand was zum Getriebe sagen?

Gruß A.Pf.


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Vom Kauf einer Quick A-Head kann ich nur abraten!!!

Letzte Saison habe ich mir eine in der Größe 200 geholt.

Die Schnurverlegung ist schlecht, und für mich noch viel schlimmer ist, dass die Bremse ziemlich übel ruckt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Konrad Adenauer schrieb:


> Vom Kauf einer Quick A-Head kann ich nur abraten!!!
> 
> Letzte Saison habe ich mir eine in der Größe 200 geholt.
> 
> Die Schnurverlegung ist schlecht, und für mich noch viel schlimmer ist, dass die Bremse ziemlich übel ruckt.


 


Dann hast du aber eine "Montagsrolle" erwischt.Meine 400er
ist völlig i.O.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber eine "Montagsrolle" erwischt.Meine 400er
> ist völlig i.O.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.

Die Rolle habe ich wegen o.g. Gründen zu Händler zurückgebracht, der sie dem DAM-Vertreter mitgegeben haben soll.
Die Rolle, die ich zurück bekam, war genauso grauenhaft.

Darauf hin habe ich DAM mehrmals angeschrieben, die haben aber leider nicht reagiert.

In Zukunft werde ich die Finger von DAM-Produkten lassen, da es nicht meine erste schlechte Erfahrung mit Rollen dieses Herstellers ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Konrad Adenauer schrieb:


> *Da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.*
> 
> Die Rolle habe ich wegen o.g. Gründen zu Händler zurückgebracht, der sie dem DAM-Vertreter mitgegeben haben soll.
> Die Rolle, die ich zurück bekam, war genauso grauenhaft.
> ...


 



Vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück gehabt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ich dann auch. Bisher wirklich zufrieden


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

DAnn muß ich wohl auch Glück gehabt haben! Läuft seit jetzt fast einem Jahr ohne Störung im Einsatz auf Barsch und Zander!


----------



## Multe (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Ich benutze nun schon das 2. Jahr die DAM Quick A-Head 400 zum Pilken vor Langeland und habe weder mit der Bremse noch mit der Schnurvelegung Probleme und die Rolle wird z.T. richtig hart hergenommen.
Werde mir deshalb jetzt noch zwei weitere zulegen.


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (21. April 2012)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Wenn die Bremse bei mir stark ruckt, müsste ich das Problem doch durch einen Spulentausch beheben können.

Wo kann ich den Spulen für die Quick A-Head bestellen?

Wäre wirklich hilfreich!


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2012)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Nimm doch einfach mal die Bremse auseinander. Säubern und wieder zusammensetzen.


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (23. April 2012)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Die Rolle ist kaum benutzt. Hab sie auch schon auseinander genommen. Dreck ist keiner drin.


----------



## mad jax (1. September 2012)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich benutze nun schon das 2. Jahr die DAM Quick A-Head 400 zum Pilken vor Langeland und habe weder mit der Bremse noch mit der Schnurvelegung Probleme und die Rolle wird z.T. richtig hart hergenommen.
> Werde mir deshalb jetzt noch zwei weitere zulegen.



Mich interessiert ob die Kurbel bei der A-Head ein Gewinde hat oder ist einfach von der anderen seite ein Knopf zum fest schrauben.
Gruss,
MJ


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2013)

*AW: DAM Quick A-Head*

Gibts zu der Rolle neue Infos?? Langzeiterfahrungen?

Ist die Kurbel geschraubt oder zum Durchstecken?


----------

